# Bisserkennung mit Nymphen



## PAFischer (7. März 2016)

Hallo Boardiekollegen,

möchte in diesem Jahr mit der Fliegenrute ans Wasser. Jetzt habe ich nur eine Frage. Wie macht Ihr das mit der Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit der Nymphe.

Bei Nass- und Trockenfliege sieht man ja den Biss. Aber bei der treibenden Nymphe? Wenn ich die Schnur zu straff halte läuft sie unnatürlich. Halte ich sie zu locker, bekomme ich den Biss nie mit.
Verwendet Ihr da irgendwelche Helferlein, oder mache ich mir da mehr Gedanken als nötig?

Habe gesehen, dass manche ein Stück roten Faden an der Schnur als Anzeiger haben.

Grüße

Flo


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Hi, es gibt im Fachhandel extra für diesen Zwck kleine "Schwimmer", das sind so kleine Schaumstoffstücke, die ans Vorfach oder am Ende der Fliegenschnur befestig werden und durch "weggezogen werden" den Biss anzeigen, sind aber nicht überall erlaubt, mußt du in der Lizenz nachlesen.
Eine Alternative kann auch ein Stück eingefetteter Wollfaden sein.
Sonst halt genau die Schnur beobachten und bei der geringsten Bewegung anschlagen.
Dir wird es aber wahrscheinlich so wie den meisten Anfängern (ich zähle mich auch dazu) ergehen, die meisten Bisse wirst du nicht mal merken, mit wachsender Erfahrung wird es dann immer besser.
Kleiner Tipp: Die meisten Bisse bekomme ich immer dann, wenn ich nach dem Abtreiben lassen die Schnur stoppe und die Nypfe vom Grund hochkommt.
Du kannst auch die Nympfe langsam einstrippen, geht gerade auf Forellen gut und diese Bisse erkennt mann auch leicht, da ruckts deutlich in der Schnur.
TL
johannes[/QUOTE]


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Es gibt diverse Bissanzeiger, die beim Nymphen stromauf oft überhaupt erst dafür sorgen, dass du einen Großteil der Bisse  wahrnimmst.
 Das Synonym "Pose" ist auch nur bei derbstem Plumpsangeln korrekt. Der Bissanzeiger sollte die Nymphe nicht tragen, sondern nur die Sichtigkeit des Vorfachs erhöhen.
 Mein Favorit ist dieser hier:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenschnuere/schnur-zubehoer/new-zealand-strike-indicator-bissanzeiger

 Bei dem kannst du schnell die Tiefe regulieren und eben auch mit der Wollmenge schnell die Größe/ den Auftrieb regulieren.
 Faustregel: etwa doppelte Wassertiefe einstellen (abhängig von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit) und dann stromauf fischen.


----------



## thomas1602 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

http://www.adh-fishing.de/ausruestung/bissanzeiger/loon-biostrike-bissanzeiger

ich nutze den, 
Vorfach mache ich ungefähr 2 m lang (unverjungt, normale GTM Stroft 0,10-0,20) den Bißanzeiger knete ich dann dort an, wo das Vorfach grade losgeht. Manchmal attackieren die Fische die Knetmasse, da wechsel ich nach mehrmaligen Attacken sofort auf Trocken/Naßfliege. Die Packung hält ewig, ich hab eine mit nur Rot, was manchmal nicht so der optimale Farbton ist. Nach dem Angeln kann man die Reste auch wieder in die Packung tun und beim nächsten mal wieder nehmen. Durch Kneten wird die Masse weich.


Gibt es auch fluoreszierend, konnte ich aber noch nicht wirklich ausprobieren.


----------



## PAFischer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Danke für die Antworten :m

Die Version von Rusty Rat sagt mir sehr zu. Einfach, fein, geht durch den Spitzenring und lässt sich verschieben.
Damit werd ich´s mal versuchen.

Andere Frage, weil´s mir gerade einfällt, es gibt doch diese Bänder fürs Handgelenk an dem Man die Rute einhängt, um nicht mit der Hand abzuklappen? Hab schon mal danach gesucht, aber nix gefunden.
Sind die für den Anfang sinnvoll?


----------



## PAFischer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Thomas

lässt sich das auf der Schnur verschieben, oder abzuppeln und neu kneten? Preislich ist das schon ne Option. Aber wie gut sieht man das?


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Andere Frage, weil´s mir gerade einfällt, es gibt doch diese Bänder fürs Handgelenk an dem Man die Rute einhängt, um nicht mit der Hand abzuklappen? Hab schon mal danach gesucht, aber nix gefunden.
> Sind die für den Anfang sinnvoll?



Kenne ich nicht und hab ich nie vermisst. Richtig schlau wäre aber ein ein- oder zweitägiger Wurfkurs. Ich denke, das bringt die besten Erfolge. Ich hatte das Glück, mal nen halben Tag mit jemandem aus dem Verein mitgehen zu dürfen. Und ansonsten üben, üben, üben


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Thomas
> 
> lässt sich das auf der Schnur verschieben, oder abzuppeln und neu kneten? Preislich ist das schon ne Option. Aber wie gut sieht man das?



Kannst ja auch die Fußbälle nehmen. Die lassen sich ganz einfach verschieben.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/ausruestu...htning-strike-football-indicator-bissanzeiger


----------



## thomas1602 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

lässt sich ohne Probleme auf der Schnur verschieben, man muss es dann nur wieder andrücken, das Zeug ist im Prinzip wasserunlössliche farbige Knete. Ich knete auch keine Kugeln dran, sondern 1-2cm längliche Rollen 2-3mm dick (drehe es einfach zw den Fingern), die würde dann auch durch den obersten Ring passen, aber eigentlich zieh ich die Schnur nie soweit ein. Sehen tut man das ziemlich gut, außer wenn viel Laub auf dem Bach unterwegs ist oder das Licht sehr ungünstig steht.

bezüglich Bänder, hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen, wenn ich auf die Wurfausführung achte, dann klemm ich die Runte manchmal unter das Armbündchen von der Jacke, dem Pulli.


----------



## PAFischer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Bisher gefällt mir das mit der Wolle am besten.
Fürs Werfen hätte ich jemanden der mir das zeigen kann. Einfach mal nen gemeinsamen Termin finden. 
Bei dem Armband dachte ich mir nur, dass das zum Üben nicht schlecht wäre. Sollte aber auch ohne machbar sein, muss man ein wenig mehr drauf achten. #6

Werd mir jetz dann mal ne neue Jahreskarte holen und freu mich schon darauf meinen anglerischen Horizont zu erweitern. :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Hallo,
die Bißanzeiger sind schon eine Hilfe,, ansonsten immer mit der Rute mit der Nymphe Kontakt halten. Das erfordert ein hohes Maß an Konzentration, umso mehr, je schneller die Strömung ist, aber gerade das ist der Reiz an der Sache. Übrigens; auch gute Nymphenfischer geben zu, daß sie allenfalls 50 Prozent der Bisse überhaupt bemerken.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Kleiner Nachtrag: die Wolle muss natürlich gefettet werden.


----------



## PAFischer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Was benutzt Ihr zum fetten? Entenbürzelfett wie bei den Fliegen?


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Im Moment Neversink.
Entenbürzelfett ist ebenfalls Klasse.


----------



## volkerm (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Ich kürze die WF- Leine bis zu dem Punkt ein, wo sie dicker wird. Wirft sich ruppiger, aber die Leine an sich ist der Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Tobi92 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Als Notlösung sollts auch ein Popel farbiges Powerbite tun


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Als Notlösung sollts auch ein Popel farbiges Powerbite tun



Hat der ambitionierte Fliegenfischer ohnehin meist in der Weste:q


----------



## Tobi92 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*



rusty rat schrieb:


> Hat der ambitionierte Fliegenfischer ohnehin meist in der Weste:q


Sowieso [emoji23]


----------



## BigEarn (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*



rusty rat schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist dieser hier:
> 
> http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenschnuere/schnur-zubehoer/new-zealand-strike-indicator-bissanzeiger
> 
> ...



Absolut auch mein Favorit. Zwar nicht die auf den ersten Blick günstigste Option, aber ich komme jetzt schon über mehrere Saisons mit den Schläuchen und der Wolle aus dem Kit aus (evtl. war bei den ersten, in NZ vertriebenen Sets, etwas mehr Material dabei). Als Alternative zur Wolle benutze ich zudem McFly Foam welchen ich mit Selleys Watershield (oder ähnlichem silikonhaltigen Imprägnierspray) behandle. Ein paar Stränge Foam ordentlich mit dem Spray tränken, 24h trocknen lassen, und evtl. noch einmal einsprühen und trocknen. Danach wie die Wolle mit den Schläuchen und dem Tool benutzen. Ordentlich imprägniert lässt sich ein Stück foam über mehrere Angeltage ohne großartige Nachbehandlung nutzen


----------



## PAFischer (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung mit Nymphen*

Die Wolle wird schon mal bestellt. #6
Das mit dem Silikonspray hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, davon hab ich noch haufenweise rumstehen. Wollte aber erst mal nachlesen, ob das einen schädlichen Einfluss auf das Wasser hat.


----------

